
The great purge of YouTube has begun: I won't be around much longer - Melchizedek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8HJrr4-7B8
======
whipoodle
So use another site then. These people are all about the free market and
right-to-work until it turns out in a way they don't like.

~~~
gozur88
Is he calling for the government to step in and force Google to monetize his
channel?

~~~
quuquuquu
Hahahahaha that actually would be painfully ironic.

It's funny, video distribution isn't a terribly expensive problem anymore.
Maintain a devout forum of followers and debate, and release videos on Mega or
Vimeo or etc. Or ask people to mirror.

Of course this is all about the youtube ad bux and discovery.

But it is not a right for a public company to allow you on the platform no
matter what.

~~~
gozur88
I'm pretty sure he understands that. I don't think that was the point of the
video.

------
pavel_lishin
Can someone give some context as to who this is?

~~~
Melchizedek
A prominent "alt-light" youtuber with > one million subscribers.

